# What do i do with my horses tail?



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Nothing? Unless perhaps you have a straight load and worry of closing the door on the tail. Then braid it? I have never had a tail issue towing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

As you wanted advise for the following day, I am too late - but I use one of these for the tail, and don't worry about the mane. 

PT Neoprene Tail Protector and Mane and Tail Bags and Wraps | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM


----------

